# I can't load a netflix video when the i386-wine-staging-1.9.17,1 package is installed



## Oleg_NYC (Sep 3, 2016)

Even though I can use netflix without problems under i386-wine-staging-1.9.16,1, I can't use it under version 1.9.17,1. Has anyone else besides me experienced the same problem?


----------



## Oleg_NYC (Sep 26, 2016)

versions 1.9.18,1 and 1.9.19,1 are also bad for watching Netflix. They just keep crashing. I am still stuck with version 1.9.16,1 because it's the only one that works.


----------



## Oleg_NYC (Dec 25, 2016)

Version *2.0.r1_1,1 *is still no good. I still had to go back to using i386-wine-staging-1.9.16,1.


----------

